# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Lắp 3 Wifi TP-LINK trên cùng một modem của mạng VNPT

## susason

mình có lắp đặt 3 con wifi tp-link trên cùng một modem ensoho của mạng vnpt nhưng mạng rất chập chờn, được wifi này thì con wifi khác không vào đk mặc dù sóng rất căng. rất mong a em trong diễn đàn hướng dẫn. xin cám ơn.

----------


## rubiethuy

*trả lời: lắp 3 wifi tp-link trên cùng một modem của mạng vnpt*

bạn nên đặt ip cho mỗi con router wifi khác nhau nhé.

----------


## lacdasaysua

*trả lời: lắp 3 wifi tp-link trên cùng một modem của mạng vnpt*

bạn đặt địa chỉ ip cho wifi lần lượt là 
wifi 1: 192.168.0.1
wifi 2: 192.168.1.1
wifi 3: 192.168.2.1

----------

